# Usar sensor PIR RE200b con PIC 16f84a



## Msanduay (Jun 13, 2009)

¡Hola!  tengo un sensor PIR RE200b. Estuve buscando en internet alguna conexión de este hacia algun microcontrolador, o algun programa para q me muestre el funcionamento de este sensor y no encontre nada.
Lei que este sensor se utiliza para las alarmas, y q se ajusta para q detecte una presencia humana. Ahora mi pregunta es, ¿se puede configurar para q detecte cualquier objeto? 
¿como lo puedo conectar a un 16f84a y q tipo de señal me tira este sensor?

¡Desde ya muchas gracias!

Saludos

Msanduay


----------

